# How can i tell if my graphics card has gone bad?



## Sctt859 (Dec 5, 2007)

Every time i play a game it freezes and crashes everytime. I reinstalled drivers did everything, but i go to properties on the computer and check for any bad hardware and they say everything is running normally and fine. No bad hardware found. What could be the problem? I have a 8800 GT 512 ram, windows XP, 2 gigs of ram, AMD 64x 2 6000

I just dont understand it.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello have you ran a virus spyware check ??


----------



## Sctt859 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its a brandnew PC


----------



## mj46 (Oct 5, 2005)

Humor us 
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/?WT.z_TMLinkArea=PopularFreeTools&WT.z_TMLinkName=HouseCall


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

What games are you trying to play
Are you sure your pc can run them

www.canyourunit.com


----------



## Sctt859 (Dec 5, 2007)

Its every game i switch to windows vista then i crash and it says windows display drivers have stopped and recovered NVLDDMKM i tried everything all my hardware says im fine etc etc.


----------



## mj46 (Oct 5, 2005)

Try this post: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=86550


----------



## Sctt859 (Dec 5, 2007)

is it possible to underclock a card?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Are you using "Dreamscene" by chance as it has issues with games in Vista? Sounds like otherwise you don't have the right video card driver installed.
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## Sctt859 (Dec 5, 2007)

I finnally found the fix, come to find out with rivatuner turns out my system was overclocked, i had to underclock my ram and shader my ram is only 800 mhz it was cranked to 900.


----------

